# iMarketsLive



## Boss101 (27 August 2016)

Hey guys, have many people heard of I Markets Live? I'm a newbie trader. Almost seems too good to be true. Especially with the AutoTrader feature? 
Opinions?


----------



## cynic (27 August 2016)

*Re: I Markets Live*



Boss101 said:


> Hey guys, have many people heard of I Markets Live? I'm a newbie trader. Almost seems too good to be true. Especially with the AutoTrader feature?
> Opinions?



Short answer, no. I hadn't heard of them before seeing your post.

Given that you are doubtless familiar with the saying about things that seem too good to be true, why would you even need to ask?

Has business been a bit slow lately?


----------



## Boss101 (27 August 2016)

Yeah, business has been slow.


----------



## cynic (27 August 2016)

Boss101 said:


> Yeah, business has been slow.




Yes! Certainly not the only thing that's been slow of late.

On a more positive note, spruiking has really picked up pace this past fortnight!

The season of the sock puppet is now well and truly underway!

Did you happen to know that, here at ASF, it's always open season on sock puppets!


----------



## Boss101 (28 August 2016)

You think I was spruiking?


----------



## Porper (28 August 2016)

Boss101 said:


> You think I was spruiking?




There have been many 1st time posters spamming recently...so yes, I am 99.999999999999999% sure you are advertising for suckers. Just waiting for more 1st time posters to suddenly appear like magic recommending whichever company you are involved with


----------



## cynic (28 August 2016)

Boss101 said:


> You think I was spruiking?




A newcomer to a forum, enquires about an otherwise unheard of financial services provider making seemingly "too good to be true" claims. 

How do you believe one should entertain such enquiries?

Do you truly consider scepticism to be unwarranted in this situation?


----------



## peter2 (28 August 2016)

In response to your query, cynic.


----------



## minwa (28 August 2016)

Porper said:


> There have been many 1st time posters spamming recently...so yes, I am 99.999999999999999% sure you are advertising for suckers. Just waiting for more 1st time posters to suddenly appear like magic recommending whichever company you are involved with




Lol spruikers username imagination most of the time are limited to a generic name with a small set of NUMBERS afterwards OR a "real" first and LAST name.


----------



## Wharris (28 August 2016)

Well a simple google search of imarkets live returns results about scams and recruiting scams etc, I've never heard of them before this post, i guess you could say that if it walks like a duck and sounds like a duck and it stinks like....


----------



## Porper (28 August 2016)

Wharris said:


> Well a simple google search of imarkets live returns results about scams and recruiting scams etc...





I still believe it's great they try and spam on sites like this.

It always backfires and gets their name and record out there for all to see.


----------

